# what 1911 ?



## strawboss (Feb 27, 2010)

i want to buy the best 1911 45 target pistol i can for up to $1200. any suggestions? and its not very important to me...but it would be nice if it was left hand friendly


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

strawboss said:


> i want to buy the best 1911 45 target pistol i can for up to $1200. any suggestions?


propably an '08 or '09 Dan Wesson PM 7... can be had for around a grand.


----------



## ZENFLY (Sep 22, 2009)

I second the Dan Wesson PM7 0r PM9


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea... they're kinda cool! :mrgreen:


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

strawboss said:


> i want to buy the best 1911 45 target pistol i can for up to $1200. any suggestions? and its not very important to me...but it would be nice if it was left hand friendly


For $1200 you can buy a NIB 1911 Kimber Pro Crimson Carry II .45 AUTO including the CT laser grips. I bought one in Oct and haven't had one issue. It's a beauty and functions great, what more could you want?
Jack


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

VietVet68 said:


> ...It's a beauty and functions great, what more could you want?
> Jack


A nicer trigger.

The OP mentioned he wanted a target use gun... CT grips, although very cool, have an intended purpose as a self defense aid.


----------



## strawboss (Feb 27, 2010)

what do you guys think of the sig 1911 target stainless?


----------



## strawboss (Feb 27, 2010)

to be honest ive got a shotgun and 2 pistols ready for home protection. i dont have alot of money and im a tight ass. im useing my tax return on this and will prob. have the gun till i die..........so i want to do it right the first time around.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I've heard not so great reviews of Sig 1911s... having said that... with every manufacturer you will find those who say, "Hey, I've got one, and its been great!"

I will restate my opinion by saying, in the $1000- $1200 range the best you will find in a 1911 in both quality of manufacture, fit and finish, and its ability to hold value *will be *a Dan Wesson, period. I hate to sound like a gun snob about it, but there really is no other 1911 manufacturer that offers a product of the same level, for the same price.


----------



## strawboss (Feb 27, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm another fan of Dan Wesson, will probably be getting my first sometime this year but I don't think I've ever heard anyone complain for that matter.

Sig has a spotty history on their 1911 line, most of that was early on and due to a bad batch of either slides or frames, I don't remember which, but I've held of on getting on due to the lack luster reviews.

A Springfield Trophy Match is another good possibility, they are a little easier to find than a Dan Wesson, are left hand friendly out of the box and is generally a great gun for the money.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Take a look at the models available from STI. They make some spectacular target shooters and their quality is top notch. http://www.stiguns.com/


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> A nicer trigger.
> 
> The OP mentioned he wanted a target use gun... CT grips, although very cool, have an intended purpose as a self defense aid.


Crimson Trace markets their product primarily as a training tool in addition to self defense. BTW, what's your issue with the trigger?
Jack


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

VietVet68 said:


> Crimson Trace markets their product primarily as a training tool in addition to self defense. BTW, what's your issue with the trigger?
> Jack


I have a gun with CT grips on it... and I really like them. They do work quite well as a training tool, but I think for a gun that will never see carry duty, they will not help you shoot any more accurately with it.

As for the trigger... have you every fired any 1911s with a lighter, crisper trigger than a Kimber? If you have, then you'd know what I mean. I'm not bashing Kimber, but the one I have has quite a firm, gritty trigger compared to some of the nicer 1911s I have shot.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

strawboss said:


> i want to buy the best 1911 45 target pistol i can for up to $1200. any suggestions? and its not very important to me...but it would be nice if it was left hand friendly


Kimber Target II ( std black finish) for a LOT less than $1200 and then spend the difference tuning it or having it tuned to YOUR personal tasts.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

YFZsandrider said:


> I have a gun with CT grips on it... and I really like them. They do work quite well as a training tool, but I think for a gun that will never see carry duty, they will not help you shoot any more accurately with it.
> 
> As for the trigger... have you every fired any 1911s with a lighter, crisper trigger than a Kimber? If you have, then you'd know what I mean. I'm not bashing Kimber, but the one I have has quite a firm, gritty trigger compared to some of the nicer 1911s I have shot.


The 1st 1911 I fired was a Les Baer and that felt pretty good but, since I'm just a casual user at the target range I probably don't have the feel for a big difference between 1911's. I try to go to the range once a week.
The first thing I did regarding the trigger on my Kimber was have the guy in the gun shop swap out the factory trigger for a 3.5lb and I think it meets my standards well enough. I did the same for my Glock 19.
Jack


----------



## nightal (Mar 19, 2010)

I would look at the R.I.A. match pistol, or the R.I.A. 6'' long slide.


----------

